# Plumber Says My Hardie is Installed Wrong



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Did he reinstall the plaster guard after installing the valve? That's the only way to be sure of your finished surface, and correct trim install.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Is the valve box there? Break out the install instructions and show the customer to read to you the part about flush with finished surface part..........then say you just don't understand why the company that makes the valve didn't call and ask the plumber for his expertise on the matter........pshaw........companies setting the guidelines for their own product.........how dare they!


----------



## FloorsByAlex (Jun 21, 2017)

This is a tub surround? Maybe the plumber was smart enough to set the rough in at the proper depth knowing the surround walls typically need lats so the tile backer will sit on the tub deck instead of on top of the tub flange. 
The correct way to do backer in a shower with a prefab pan or tub would be to add furribg strips to the studs so your backer will sit flat over the tub flange. 
I mention this bc in my experience, most "contractor" that happen also do tile work seem to think it's ok to just rest the bottom edge of the backer on top of the flange. I don't know this exact situation, but your plumber is possibly more correct than you think -- maybe. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

FloorsByAlex said:


> This is a tub surround? Maybe the plumber was smart enough to set the rough in at the proper depth knowing the surround walls typically need lats so the tile backer will sit on the tub deck instead of on top of the tub flange.
> The correct way to do backer in a shower with a prefab pan or tub would be to add furribg strips to the studs so your backer will sit flat over the tub flange.
> I mention this bc in my experience, most "contractor" that happen also do tile work seem to think it's ok to just rest the bottom edge of the backer on top of the flange. I don't know this exact situation, but your plumber is possibly more correct than you think -- maybe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I under cut the back of the backer to go over the tub flange. 

Tom


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> I under cut the back of the backer to go over the tub flange.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




That’s what schulter recommends with Kerdi board also


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> That’s what schulter recommends with Kerdi board also


Since I started with kerdi I won't go back to hardie !


----------



## jefferson17 (Jan 16, 2019)

Does he know which side hot and cold go on? The plumber sounds like an idiot. Shower Trim kits allow a lot of flexibility to the final finished tile wall. 

With 2x4 construction, I bet that he installed a piece of 2x4 on the flat between the studs and secured the rough valve to it - instead of following instructions from the manufacturer and using plywood for proper depth. 

So, the shower trim will end up sticking far out into the finished area, instead of close to the finished tile wall. 

None of that is fixed by "shim out the backer board". Ridiculous. It was his job to install the valve at a proper depth. 1/16 ... what a joke. 

How did it work out in the end?


----------



## Adomas (7 mo ago)

The same plumber telling me my cement board is wrong did the rough plumbing.


----------



## Adomas (7 mo ago)

Tell the client they need to pick tile that is 1/16" thicker to accommodate their plumber


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Your plumber is an IDIOT...you should let him know that.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Plus it's HIS responsibility to know where the finished wall surface will be for the plaster ground to set flush. Albeit most valve bodies have quite a bit of play in that dept regardless...again, your plumber is an idiot.


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

Hey new guy, run out to the trailer and grab the 2 X 4 stretcher, I cut this board too short.


----------

